# Such a sweet story, thought I'd share! :)



## victoriaxusa (Jun 19, 2014)

This Kitten Was Sadly Abandoned, But You’ll NEVER Believe Who Took Her In!
(Hint... It's a German Shepherd) 

http://trendingzoo.com/meet-the-german-shepherd-who-claimed-this-abandoned-kitten-as-her-own/

Hope you enjoy! <3


----------



## ZoeD1217 (Feb 7, 2014)

Sweetness!!! I got a little weepy looking at those pics ♡
My dog and cats don't much care for each other. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## victoriaxusa (Jun 19, 2014)

Glad you enjoyed!! It brought a little moisture to my eyes as well


----------



## Charlie W (Feb 12, 2013)

That's so lovely


----------

